# Denis Villenueve's "Dune" (October 1, 2021)



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2017)

Some excellent news for sci-fi fans: director Denis Villeneuve, of _Arrival _and _Sicario_ fame, is officially signed up to direct the upcoming _Dune _reboot. The news was  by Brian Herbert, son of Frank Herbert, who wrote the original 1965 _Dune _novel. The news was rumored , but not confirmed until this morning.

Legendary Pictures bought the TV and film rights to _Dune_ from the Herbert estate last year, but details about either project are pretty thin. _Dune’_s last adaptation on film was in 1984, with a title directed by David Lynch and featuring Kyle MacLachlan as Paul Atreides (MacLachlan would later go on to star in Lynch’s _Twin Peaks_).


The 1984 film was critically panned and lost money at the box office, but the source material has never lost its allure to fans. Having Villeneuve on board to direct the reboot certainly bodes well following the smash-hit that was _Arrival_. And there’ll be more from the French-Canadian director this year too — he’s behind the _Blade Runner _reboot starring Harrison Ford and Ryan Gosling, out this October.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 1, 2017)

that's awesome, I'm in

Villenneuve is someone you can always count on to deliver something that won't leave you indifferent


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2017)

I knew this would happen sooner or later


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2017)

Stringer said:


> Villenneuve is someone you can always count on to deliver something that leave you indifferent


----------



## Stringer (Feb 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


>


*won't

nice save

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2017)

i liked Sicario and even Arrival despite being chick flicks so i'll give this the benefit of the doubt...

let's pray it doesn't end up like John Carter of Mars


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Feb 2, 2017)

I must not fear, the spice must flow, long live the fighters, etc.

I've no idea who this guy is or what to expect, so wake me up when there's actual solid stuff to get excited about.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 2, 2017)

I just hope it ends up being more like the Sci-fi miniseries and less like the original movie. That sound attack as the weirding way was the dumbest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Dune is really hard to adapt into a movie.  It does have a tricky religion and politics arent simple to explain. 
With the current crisis in Syria, Harkonnen Trump as murika president.. it won't be easy to stay politically correct without spoling the harsh tone of the books.
Good luck to Villeneuve tho, he is a great choice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2017)

Really gonna approach this with caution.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2018)

It will probably bomb, but I'm excited. I know jack shit about "Dune", as I've never read the book or even seen the movie, but I know about it and it sounds interesting. Denis Villeneuve is probably the most talented director in Hollywood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2018)

A very nice choice indeed. If it is as good as some of his previous movies, then we are in for a treat. But unfortunately I will agree with MartialHorror that it won't do that well commercially.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 17, 2018)

So it won't be an SJWfest. Good sign.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> So it won't be an SJWfest. Good sign.



If the lead is not a white male, does that automatically make it an SJWfest?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If the lead is not a white male, does that automatically make it an SJWfest?


We know who the lead is?

It would depend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> We know who the lead is?
> 
> It would depend.



i know we know who the lead is, I was asking that if the lead had been anything other than a white male, would it be an SJW fest?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> i know we know who the lead is, I was asking that if the lead had been anything other than a white male, would it be an SJW fest?


Not necessarily. Never read the books.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 17, 2018)

LLol just no already going to bomb.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jul 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Not necessarily. Never read the books.


Some fun facts for you then.

The only gay character is a villain. The protagonist conquers the known universe by sending his army of zealots on a jihad, and then finds himself no longer able to control this jihad. His son, the ultimate oppressive tyrant, phases out the previous army in favor of an all-female army - and his rationale is that male soldiers are prone to homosexuality.

Thousands of years later (i.e. not in this movie) the main dominant powers are two factions entirely made up entirely of women. They have mastered the art of sex to the point that they regularly enslave men by sexing them up.

To my memory race and skin color isn't really a thing. But everyone has blue eyes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2018)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Thousands of years later (i.e. not in this movie) the main dominant powers are two factions entirely made up entirely of women. *They have mastered the art of sex to the point that they regularly enslave men by sexing them up.*
> 
> To my memory race and skin color isn't really a thing. But everyone has blue eyes.



See _that's_ the kind of feminism i can get behind...or under


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 7, 2018)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Some fun facts for you then.
> 
> The only gay character is a villain. The protagonist conquers the known universe by sending his army of zealots on a jihad, and then finds himself no longer able to control this jihad. His son, the ultimate oppressive tyrant, phases out the previous army in favor of an all-female army - and his rationale is that male soldiers are prone to homosexuality.
> 
> ...



Any reason why the protag is so pale he is on a desert planet for fucks sake? How he is not got skin cancer lol.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Sep 7, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Any reason why the protag is so pale he is on a desert planet for fucks sake? How he is not got skin cancer lol.


For the greater part of the story they live in caves. And when they go out they wear full body suits that capture and recycle all moisture released by the body.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2018)

Serious question, what's wrong with Dennis villanueve's eyes?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2019)

If it isnt an adaptation of jodorowky’s then I am not interested.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 10, 2019)

I've been considering giving this series a read at some point, and what I have seen said about it so far makes me curious how the Dune story will stand in the modern climate, particularly if the first film is successful enough that the rest of the series is adapted to film form as well.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 10, 2019)

The sequels are from what I heard more interesting then the first book.

However Denis Villeneuves record does not suggest one should believe this gets a sequel. Blade Runner didn't deliver and this movie seems like its going to cost more and have about the same brand recognition. Though I suppose people could be looking for some Science Fantasy what with Disney fucking up on Star Wars.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m potentially hyped about this one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2019)

After Blade Runner burning giant piles of money, this whole thing should not even exist. The director is not gonna make a money magnet blockbuster cause he got this shot, especially with the writer he nailed. Guy gonna do his thing.

Good shit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 2, 2019)

wow, high profile cast

Javier Bardem is always a great addition to any cast he's in

only one there I'm indifferent towards is Zendaya, but I'll trust Villeneuve


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2019)

Sounds like we're going to get long loud notes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Mar 23, 2019)

Okay so we know that Thanos is playing the role of Gurney Halleck.

e: that had apparently already been announced. But I still nailed it on the quote.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2019)

Date got pushed back to December 18, 2020.

Sennin's let's edit that into the title, shall we?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2020)

Read the first three books and all I can say is I am fucking excited for the movie.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Mar 8, 2020)

Jagger said:


> Read the first three books and all I can say is I am fucking excited for the movie.


Read the next three books!

The stuff by his son is very skippable.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2020)

*A First Look at Timothée Chalamet in Dune*



https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2020/04/a-first-look-at-timothee-chalamet-in-dune​


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 13, 2020)

They going to CGI that background in right that is a lot of water for Dune lol. @Swarmy

Ah nvm that is before he leaves? God I should reread Dune its been forever.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> They going to CGI that background in right that is a lot of water for Dune lol. @Swarmy
> 
> Ah nvm that is before he leaves? God I should reread Dune its been forever.


I keep trying to read Dune properly but it doesn't help that while growing up my mom always treated Dune like she has some phobia about it... And she can't explain why... This is about a woman that ADORES sci-fi franchises like Star Wars, Alien, Terminator and so many damn horror movies!


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 13, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> I keep trying to read Dune properly but it doesn't help that while growing up my mom always treated Dune like she has some phobia about it... And she can't explain why... This is about a woman that ADORES sci-fi franchises like Star Wars, Alien, Terminator and so many damn horror movies!



Well that explains your love of swarms I guess....


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> *A First Look at Timothée Chalamet in Dune*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2020/04/a-first-look-at-timothee-chalamet-in-dune​


I don't care for this guy.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I don't care for this guy.


 
I cant stand Chalamet and he´s......everywhere


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2020)

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...brand=vf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Apr 14, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...brand=vf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social



 wait

Zendaya is Chani?


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 14, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> They going to CGI that background in right that is a lot of water for Dune lol. @Swarmy
> 
> Ah nvm that is before he leaves? God I should reread Dune its been forever.


That's probably Caladan, his home planet.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> I keep trying to read Dune properly but it doesn't help that while growing up my mom always treated Dune like she has some phobia about it... And she can't explain why... This is about a woman that ADORES sci-fi franchises like Star Wars, Alien, Terminator and so many damn horror movies!



That's probably because the Lynch movie left a really bad taste in a lot of sci-fi mouths.  I didn't mind it, per se, but it did a poor job giving some exposition and many aesthetic/story touches were questionable.  The use of weirding to produce sonic weaponry?  Bizarre to say the least.  The movie sometimes had weird shit in there that looked more like a performance art school project than an actual movie.  The sudden drums banging when Paul fought Feyd-Rautha?  The idiotic whining sounds when Baron Harkonnen is celebrating his victory and instructing Rabban?   Milking a cat for an antidote?  Wat.

I still think what they did to Starship Troopers is far more unforgivable than what Lynch did with Herbert's book.



Skaddix said:


> They going to CGI that background in right that is a lot of water for Dune lol. @Swarmy
> 
> Ah nvm that is before he leaves? God I should reread Dune its been forever.





Unicornsilovethem said:


> That's probably Caladan, his home planet.



That's because it is Caladan, the Atreides home planet.

What I'd like to see is how they're going to portray Geidi Prime, because you either got the Lynch movie with some Giger-esque architecture, weird transit, and just bizarre everything and then you had the TV miniseries with very jagged architecture and no outdoor shots whatsoever.  How Baron Vlad Harkonnen will be shown is also going to be important.  I was a much bigger fan of the McNiece portrayal as very cunning, poetic, and evocative villain over the practically insane Harkonnen of Lynch's movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2020)

Mael said:


> I still think what they did to Starship Troopers is far more unforgivable than what Lynch did with Herbert's book.


Thing is SST was never supposed to be based on Heinlein's work, the script was already being worked on when they decided to slap on the name so people could recognise it, so they had to rework everything, change names and themes and we got what we got...
Aliens was also so heavily influenced by Heinlein's novel to the point Cameron made it mandatory for the cast to read it.
Making a true Starship Troopers movie was close to impossible back then, remember this was during a time everything was practical effects and very little actual CGI, in the case of Verhoeven's movie they were going to add the power armor and drop pods, there's tons of concept art showing it was going to be pretty advanced for the time but they chose to focus on the Bugs' visuals. Was it the right choice? Who knows... I only know it still has a cult following and the movie effects hold up very well today.

Lynch's case however is he was making a faithful adaptation unlike what SST's team were set up to achieve initially, so I don't really know which is worse...


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Thing is SST was never supposed to be based on Heinlein's work, the script was already being worked on when they decided to slap on the name so people could recognise it, so they had to rework everything, change names and themes and we got what we got...
> Aliens was also so heavily influenced by Heinlein's novel to the point Cameron made it mandatory for the cast to read it.
> Making a true Starship Troopers movie was close to impossible back then, remember this was during a time everything was practical effects and very little actual CGI, in the case of Verhoeven's movie they were going to add the power armor and drop pods, there's tons of concept art showing it was going to pretty advanced for the time but they chose to focus on the Bugs' visuals. Was it the right choice? Who knows... I only know it still has a cult following and the movie effects hold up very well today.
> 
> Lynch's case however is he was making a faithful adaptation unlike what SST's team were set up to achieve initially, so I don't really know which is worse...


That's fucking heresy then and shame on the producers and Hollywood twats who suggested it.  It was spitting on the grave of Heinlein himself for that goofy mess.

I think that's worse than Lynch because Lynch was at least attempting to capture the spirit and only got halfway there, especially with the Fremen if you see the deleted scenes.  The Sci-Fi channel's Dune and Children of Dune were more faithful adaptations.  SST was a mess for the lulz with shitty sequels and spinoffs and completely tarnished what Mobile Infantry were about.  And if anything it was trying to make some weird tongue in cheek statement about fascism that fell flat, with horrible infantry tactics and some really dumb logic.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2020)

Mael said:


> That's fucking heresy then and shame on the producers and Hollywood twats who suggested it.  It was spitting on the grave of Heinlein himself for that goofy mess.
> 
> I think that's worse than Lynch because Lynch was at least attempting to capture the spirit and only got halfway there, especially with the Fremen if you see the deleted scenes.  The Sci-Fi channel's Dune and Children of Dune were more faithful adaptations.  SST was a mess for the lulz with shitty sequels and spinoffs and completely tarnished what Mobile Infantry were about.  And if anything it was trying to make some weird tongue in cheek statement about fascism that fell flat, with horrible infantry tactics and some really dumb logic.


SST shines best as a mindless gore fest with good visuals. Honestly I can't see anyone being able to adapt Heinlein's epic properly even today. And yes I read it several times so I'm not biased towards the movie, after all the novel pretty much shaped most modern military sci-fi but does it make a good blockbuster? As a series I can see it happening, in fact Roughnecks tried to make the movie SST fit a bit better with the book and it was a good show.
All and all I don't even consider the SST movie to be connected to the book, I view them as separate franchises and that's the best view. After all the movie spawned some very good expanded universe stuff on it's own. So yeah as an adaptation of Heinlein's work it's not even worth getting angry at it, as a stand alone bug hunt full of spectacle and mindless fun, it's a blast.


----------



## Mael (Aug 3, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> SST shines best as a mindless gore fest with good visuals. Honestly I can't see anyone being able to adapt Heinlein's epic properly even today. And yes I read it several times so I'm not biased towards the movie, after all the novel pretty much shaped most modern military sci-fi but does it make a good blockbuster? As a series I can see it happening, in fact Roughnecks tried to make the movie SST fit a bit better with the book and it was a good show.
> All and all I don't even consider the SST movie to be connected to the book, I view them as separate franchises and that's the best view. After all the movie spawned some very good expanded universe stuff on it's own. So yeah as an adaptation of Heinlein's work it's not even worth getting angry at it, as a stand alone bug hunt full of spectacle and mindless fun, it's a blast.


I can't make that dissociation.  To me, it's a bastardization of Heinlein's premise because they take names, locations, factions, etc., and make it into schlock not even trying to be a parody but just is.

You can absolutely make a faithful adaptation.  If folks can do it for Lovecraft they can do it for Heinlein who presents a far easier premise.

If I wanted more mindless bug fun I'd look to the Zerg or on a slightly better level...the Tyranids.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 5, 2020)

Mael said:


> That's because it is Caladan, the Atreides home planet.


Did you just try to out-Dune me?


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2020)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Did you just try to out-Dune me?


You simply can't weird your way, filthy Tleilaxu.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: I actually liked David Lynch's Dune.  I preferred it to the sci-fi mini series thing they tried.  I'm a big fan of David Lynch, though, so I like that trippy, lack of exposition, fade cuts, and close-up shots that Dune had.  I don't hold out much hope for this film as I hated the sci-fi adaptation.

David Lynch made me feel like I was watching sci-fi taking place in another world, where everything is alien.  The sci-fi series made me feel like I was watching a sci-fi series.


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2020)

martryn said:


> Unpopular opinion: I actually liked David Lynch's Dune.  I preferred it to the sci-fi mini series thing they tried.  I'm a big fan of David Lynch, though, so I like that trippy, lack of exposition, fade cuts, and close-up shots that Dune had.  I don't hold out much hope for this film as I hated the sci-fi adaptation.
> 
> David Lynch made me feel like I was watching sci-fi taking place in another world, where everything is alien.  The sci-fi series made me feel like I was watching a sci-fi series.


The Lynch movie had some appeal to it but it was a touch TOO bizarre with the Harkonnen.  Plus I favored Baron Harkonnen's likeness in the miniseries as it was closer to the clever, witty, educated man over the festering madman the movie had.  But I do agree that the Fremen looked a tad better in the Lynch movie not to mention how they portrayed the Shai-Hulud.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2020)

Maybe my opinion stems from having seen the film before I read the book.  I went into the book thinking that it should be closer to the movie.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2020)

martryn said:


> Maybe my opinion stems from having seen the film before I read the book.  I went into the book thinking that it should be closer to the movie.


I did too.  I saw the Lynch movie and played Emperor: Battle for Dune well before I bothered to read the book entirely and see the miniseries.


----------



## Lasker (Sep 8, 2020)

Trailer tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 8, 2020)

Btw...Josh Brolin as Gurney Halleck?

Solid choice.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh good.  Looking forward to seeing the trailer.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 9, 2020)

We know what you really want to see Rukia...smfh

But yeah should be interesting lets see if Denis can deliver converting Dune into even a moderate box office success.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> We know what you really want to see Rukia...smfh


What?  I feel like I get a bad wrap sometimes.


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> We know what you really want to see Rukia...smfh
> 
> But yeah should be interesting lets see if Denis can deliver converting Dune into even a moderate box office success.


Where the fuck is Feyd-Rautha?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 9, 2020)

Seems pretty faithful to the story and looks dope as hell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 9, 2020)

This actually looks...good?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 9, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> This actually looks...good?


Surprised? At worst it'll just be a stunning visual treat, at best it can be the new sci-fi epic we've waited for after the fall of Star Wars.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 9, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Surprised? At worst it'll just be a stunning visual treat, at best it can be the new sci-fi epic we've waited for after the fall of Star Wars.



The last movie that made me drag my ass to the movie theater was Avengers: Endgame. This might just do it if I hear good things.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Surprised? At worst it'll just be a stunning visual treat, at best it can be the new sci-fi epic we've waited for after the fall of Star Wars.


I really hope it's the latter, but from what I've seen I'm being pretty optimistic. Got goosebumps watching it. I'm really hyped.

Also, reddit drama:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2020)

That trailer was really, really damn good. Not so sure why they felt the need to include a Pink Floyd cover but whatever. 

The movie looks epic and I mean in terms of the sheer _scale_ and I love that this is only half of the book. It should give things much more time to breathe. The budget on this thing must be insane. 

If anything gets me back to the cinema, this may well be it.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 9, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> The last movie that made me drag my ass to the movie theater was Avengers: Endgame. This might just do it if I hear good things.


I used to go to the cinema at least twice a month before the whole pandemic shitstorm...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks okay.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Looks okay.


A bit more on the sterile side, no?


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> A bit more on the sterile side, no?


Hey I haven't been this hyped for a movie since forever. But maybe it's just the inner fanboy speaking. Really don't care about the trailer as long as the movie turnes out good - and hopefully successful, too.



Velocity said:


> That trailer was really, really damn good. Not so sure why they felt the need to include a Pink Floyd cover but whatever.


Saw somebody write it might have been a nod to Jodorowsky's unfulfilled vision of Dune, who was apparently in talks with Pink Floyd to do the score for the movice. I thought it worked quite well.


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

The tones are incredibly subdued.  That much is for sure.  

But hey, Lynch had really subdued, dark tones for half his set pieces and uniforms.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't see it as a bad thing though, I think it really does fit the atmosphere.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2020)

@Ren. here we go. Didn't know you're a fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2020)

looks cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> I don't see it as a bad thing though, I think it really does fit the atmosphere.


What I appreciate are the slow moving and very austere looking ships.  It kinda fits the look Herbert had in mind.  While it lacks the Rule of Cool that my treasured Warhammer 40K would embrace, it fits the colder aesthetic that the books always gave on such harsh worlds like Arrakis or Geidi Prime and even forces Caladan to look a little colder than other portrayals.

I also appreciate how they portrayed Shai-Hulud here.  Now what intrigues me more is how they're going to portray the Weirding Way.  The miniseries was more accurate with it.  The Lynch movie......well...yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> @Ren. here we go. Didn't know you're a fan.


I read a little and played one of the games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2020)

Another amusing note when I looked at the trailer again...the Harkonnen (because I believe you see Glossu Rabban towards the second half) look almost like the Lynch version of the Guild representatives.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Wait, an actual good film in 2020 ...

Also from WB after Joker.

Need to add more stock to At&t.

If WB does also a remastered of the old Dune games or a Remake OMG.

Thanks @BlueDemon .


See DIS and Marvel this is how you also do good films not only pop-corn flips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Dune is special for RTS PC gamers.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

I am done for now Zehaha


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 9, 2020)

The spice must flow.


----------



## JFF (Sep 9, 2020)

The trailer is out.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> The trailer is out.


Thanks.  Looks really good.

Is it rated R?  Will there be strong sexual content?  What about nudity?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 9, 2020)

Book spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ALL HAIL PAUL MUAD'DIB.

WHY AREN'T YOU PRAISING HIM RIGHT NOW? DO YOU WANT YOUR PLANED TO BE SCORCHED, YOU INFIDEL?


----------



## Ren. (Sep 9, 2020)

Jagger said:


> Book spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Because I SAY ALL HAIL the Worm GOD


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2020)

Damn.  I'm sold.  Looks fucking great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2020)

Mael said:


> What I appreciate are the slow moving and very austere looking ships.  It kinda fits the look Herbert had in mind.  While it lacks the Rule of Cool that my treasured Warhammer 40K would embrace, it fits the colder aesthetic that the books always gave on such harsh worlds like Arrakis or Geidi Prime and even forces Caladan to look a little colder than other portrayals.
> 
> I also appreciate how they portrayed Shai-Hulud here.  Now what intrigues me more is how they're going to portray the Weirding Way.  The miniseries was more accurate with it.  The Lynch movie......well...yeah.


Well then we are in agreement. The Lynch version was...on drugs. 
I actually quite liked the mini-series. Can't wait to see what they've done for the movie.


Mael said:


> Another amusing note when I looked at the trailer again...the Harkonnen (because I believe you see Glossu Rabban towards the second half) look almost like the Lynch version of the Guild representatives.


I think it's closer to the description in the books. Though I think only Rabban had a shaved head? Really not sure about the details anymore.
The Duke is quite interesting too. Can't wait to see him in full.



Ren. said:


> I read a little and played one of the games.



GO READ ALL THE (ORIGINAL) BOOKS!

I loved that interview. Quite the high-profile for like half the characters.



Rukia said:


> Thanks.  Looks really good.
> 
> Is it rated R?  Will there be strong sexual content?  What about nudity?


Not rated R. They need to make moneyz. Doubt there's too much nudity either.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> GO READ ALL THE (ORIGINAL) BOOKS!





Ren. said:


> I am done for now Zehaha




Already put 2 books in here and watch a 4 h summary of the first 3 books.


----------



## martryn (Sep 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Already put 2 books in here and watch a 4 h summary of the first 3 books.



Aren't those the prequels?  Bleh.

Dune was amazing, and the series is better than... some other series.  But you're fooling yourself if you think the rest of the series even comes close to Dune.  And the prequels are just a trashy money grab.


----------



## Ren. (Sep 10, 2020)

martryn said:


> Aren't those the prequels?  Bleh.
> 
> Dune was amazing, and the series is better than... some other series.  But you're fooling yourself if you think the rest of the series even comes close to Dune.  And the prequels are just a trashy money grab.


Give me some slack, it was at night and those are free.

I could find Dune, Messiah and the Worm God.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2020)

martryn said:


> Aren't those the prequels?  Bleh.
> 
> Dune was amazing, and the series is better than... some other series.  But you're fooling yourself if you think the rest of the series even comes close to Dune.  And the prequels are just a trashy money grab.





Ren. said:


> Give me some slack, it was at night and those are free.
> 
> I could find Dune, Messiah and the Worm God.


I didn't really look closely at the titles.

But honestly, I started reading the series when I was younger and when I really didn't know about the whole Brian Herbert/Anderson controversy with sequels/prequels. I was just happy I had more to read. Haven't read the whole series since though, but even then I noticed some of the more jarring elements of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Sep 10, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Give me some slack, it was at night and those are free.



When I was about 18 I read the first two prequel novels thinking that you have to read the prequels before the main story.  Before this point I had only ever read Dune.  It is only as I've gotten older that I've realized this shit is just shameless fan service.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2020)

There's only 1 Dune book anyone has any business reading.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 11, 2020)

I read Dune in high school but got overwhelmed with the words a few chapters in. Is it really that good?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 11, 2020)

I read dune awhile ago too and was underwhelmed. Maybe I was too young for it.


----------



## Mael (Sep 12, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I read Dune in high school but got overwhelmed with the words a few chapters in. Is it really that good?





reiatsuflow said:


> I read dune awhile ago too and was underwhelmed. Maybe I was too young for it.



It's an acquired taste.  There's a lot of confusion as Herbert doesn't seem to do action scenes very well and laces way too much dialogue with mantra.

I still respect it for its universe building which was rather ahead of its time.  It doesn't grip me with the same rush of action and awe that sometimes Warhammer 40,000 has but again...acquired taste.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> There's only 1 Dune book anyone has any business reading.


Nah.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 15, 2020)

Mael said:


> I still respect it for its universe building which was rather ahead of its time.  It doesn't grip me with the same rush of action and awe that sometimes Warhammer 40,000 has but again...acquired taste.


No wonder considering 40k's strongest trait is combining successful themes and ideas from other well-established sci-fi/fantasy works while still somehow not only making them work marvelously together but also seem original to the grimdark universe.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2020)

Dune isn't an easy read but it is a satisfying one. I expect this new adaptation will expand on the action to keep folks interested.



Pilaf said:


> There's only 1 Dune book anyone has any business reading.



Don't be daft. The main Dune trilogy is fantastic. If they manage to adapt all three books, say over the course of six movies, it would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2020)

Velocity said:


> Dune isn't an easy read but it is a satisfying one. I expect this new adaptation will expand on the action to keep folks interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be daft. The main Dune trilogy is fantastic. If they manage to adapt all three books, say over the course of six movies, it would be awesome.


That's easy.

Just don't let Disney or any other major producer touch it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2020)

Mael said:


> That's easy.
> 
> Just don't let Disney or any other major producer touch it.



It's okay, I'm sure they'll bring in Snyder to do the next four movies.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2020)

Velocity said:


> It's okay, I'm sure they'll bring in Snyder to do the next four movies.


Oof.

Dune and Warhammer 40,000 are the two IPs I pray never get manhandled by Disney, Snyder, Derp & Derpier, and so on.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 24, 2020)

Watching trailer I get the impression that they try to put too many things in one movie. But I don't know much about Dune universe or story. It looks epic enough to go to the cinema.


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 25, 2020)

I think I saw the trailer


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 5, 2020)

That's... a long delay.


----------



## Ren. (Oct 5, 2020)

Not a problem for me.

@BlueDemon  I might have time to read the first book this way


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not a problem for me.
> 
> @BlueDemon  I might have time to read the first book this way


Only saw this now. I'm disappoint, but you go ahead, man! It's worth it in any case.

These guys are pissed.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Only saw this now. I'm disappoint, but you go ahead, man! It's worth it in any case.
> 
> 
> These guys are pissed.


Until they propose a better solution nobody cares how they feel.


----------



## Amol (Dec 12, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> These guys are pissed.


He has every right to be.
I mean vaccines are right now being distributed in UK and they will start the same in rest of world in month or so.

Dune is releasing in October. By that time majority of people should be vaccinated thus ending need of any lockdown or precautions. So cinemas would be able to open to their full capacity by then.

So basically WB's decision is extremely shortsighted and frankly moronic. They are just alienating talent now.

That being said I personally like what WB is doing. WB is just giving me movies for free.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2020)

movies like this is way better to be watched on huge screen,
i bet there will be many epic scenery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2021)

I tried looking for a Dune thread in the reader's corner. So, there is none?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 23, 2021)

Jagger said:


> I tried looking for a Dune thread in the reader's corner. So, there is none?


Wanna make one? First time reader or re-reading it?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2021)

First time reader. Right now, I am on the fourth book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2021)

I made a thread, if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saishin (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

I saw the new trailer. Looks solid. I doubt it is as action packed as it looks though.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 22, 2021)

The cinematography and all the artistic part looks pretty good, hopefully will be same for the plot.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I saw the new trailer. Looks solid. I doubt it is as action packed as it looks though.



Its not lol....but yeah need to keep the action high and not get dragged down by exposition.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2021)

Saishin said:


> The cinematography and all the artistic part looks pretty good, hopefully will be same for the plot.



In an instant today a single trailer shook the very foundations of major sci-fi fandoms...

Dune fans rejoiced!

Star Wars fans kept weeping...

Star Trek fans looked at Picard for guidance only to be met by a dead gaze...

Starship Troopers fans were already on a secret Bezos shuttle to Klendathu and never saw it...

And the Alien fans? They are preoccupied with the inevitable and violent birth of the little mouse-shaped chestburster inside them all...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2021)

Lol @Swarmy it does look good...this movie needs good action, someone to make the high level themes digestible and good acting.

As for Star Wars, Filoni with unlimited power aint great in my book. We got jobber grevious, jobber maul and helicopter sabers smfh. 

Yeah aint no one looking to Picard for guidance anymore.

Starship Troopers movie is great satire. The book is trash.

Aliens...its been shit for ages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

Will zendaya be the only love interest or will she be a concubine? How much will wokeism affect the screenplay?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Lol @Swarmy it does look good...this movie needs good action, someone to make the high level themes digestible and good acting.
> 
> As for Star Wars, Filoni with unlimited power aint great in my book. We got jobber grevious, jobber maul and helicopter sabers smfh.
> 
> ...


It's funny how Dune looks like the only light for epic sci-fi movies to return to glory right now, but I'd be cautious nevertheless.

Star Wars will bounce back eventually, too big of a cow to let die.

I feel like ST's fans are not gonna let it die too, if anything trekkies are a persistant bunch.

SST is an anomaly among sci-fi, the book, movies, TV show, games are each so different and cater to such different tastes and philosophies that sometimes I feel lost despite being a loyal fan since 1997... To this day I interact regularly with fans of the franchise and it further proves my point, they are all fans for completely different reasons. Some like the military action, others the satire and a few like myself are seriously analysing and dissecting the Bugs to this very day... SST is like a cockroach, it was supposed to die back when it came out and here we are still getting movies and games...

Alien movies were going down the drain but the expanded universe, mainly the comics, was amazing! Awesome ideas, awesome concepts, awesome dedication and love for the fans and the source material. Now that Disney own the franchise they gave the comics to Marvel... And well they kind of showed none of the qualities I listed just now, especially NO love or even slight consideration for the fanbase or the source material. It's as hollow as one could expect from a company with no desires to actually work on the Alien universe.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2021)

I mean I argue quite frankly that Dune is Woke already lol @Rukia.
They have done some racebending though.

I mean I say Chani is both the LI and the Concubine technically.

But I am hardly an expert I haven't read Dune in forever. How about you @Swarmy?

Eh nothing ever dies Swarmy, you just hope you get a non shit reboot or do what my mother does keep watching the Old Stuff.
Its not like Star Trek is lacking content lol. The shows alone could fill months not counting the movies or books. It is a big tent though I love DS9 and to a lesser extent TNG.

Marvel Comics is not in the business of good new content. Its in the business of IP Maintenance to sell Merch and trial runs for new ideas that can be mined for Movies, Streaming Shows, Theme Park Experiences and Videogames.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 22, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> But I am hardly an expert I haven't read Dune in forever. How about you @Swarmy?


Not the biggest Dune fan to be frank... Something about it feels off to me. Maybe the mysticism.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Not the biggest Dune fan to be frank... Something about it feels off to me. Maybe the mysticism.



Yeah Dune just hard to translate correctly though I gotta say I probably wouldn't lead with mysticism in the trailer lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jagger (Jul 22, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Not the biggest Dune fan to be frank... Something about it feels off to me. Maybe the mysticism.


It's supposed to make you feel off, skeptic of the image of "messiah" that was pushed onto Paul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 22, 2021)

Dune part 1.

y u do this


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)

Jagger said:


> It's supposed to make you feel off, skeptic of the image of "messiah" that was pushed onto Paul.


I know I'm just not into the whole themes and aesthetics, it's my personal problem not one with the book  
I've rewatched the movie like 3 times so far and started the TV series twice and gave up halfway... So maybe this movie will be the one to catch my fascination.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 23, 2021)

gonna imax this let's go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I don’t see a lot of movies to be excited about on the schedule. As long as this isn’t John Carter, I will be happy.


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 27, 2021)

"*It is by will alone I set my mind in motion.* *It is by the juice of Sapho that thoughts acquire speed, the lips acquire stains, the stains become a warning.* *It is by will alone I set my mind in motion."*

The Mentat Mantra (think of them as royal family/house psychics)

my first introduction to the Dune-universe was with the early 2000s strategy video-games, later the david lynch movie.

i'm sooo gonna watch this.


----------



## Van Basten (Aug 10, 2021)

Saw the newest trailer when I went to see Suicide Squad. It looks very good. I try not to watch too much trailers these days so I don’t plan on watching anymore.

Dune deserves cinematic greatness. I’m optimistic. The cast and visual design are all great from what we’ve seen so far.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Arrakis looks like a shithole. I wouldn't want to go there if I got orders to deploy. When I was in the Air Force, Djibouti was the country all of the soldiers named as the worst assignment. Arrakis is probably worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Arrakis looks like a shithole. I wouldn't want to go there if I got orders to deploy. When I was in the Air Force, Djibouti was the country all of the soldiers named as the worst assignment. Arrakis is probably worse.



Less Water and Giant Sand Worms seems fun...but what are you worried about Rukia you are in the Air Force not even in danger lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Less Water and Giant Sand Worms seems fun...but what are you worried about Rukia you are in the Air Force not even in danger lol


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Arrakis looks like a shithole. I wouldn't want to go there if I got orders to deploy. When I was in the Air Force, Djibouti was the country all of the soldiers named as the worst assignment. Arrakis is probably worse.


Of course it is a shit hole. It's a planet that is almost entirely desert. You can't go outside without wearing full-body suits that capture and recycle all the body's moisture.

It is the sole source of the most precious substance in the universe, and mined to the max by hostile occupants that are infamous for their cruelty. 

It is also the home of several-hundred-meters-long, extremely aggressive subterranean monsters that swallow anything they can find. They can hear footsteps in the sand from kilometers away and will chase you down if they get the opportunity.

Sounds worse than Djibouti to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 21, 2021)

Wait, what, "part one"? Wtf is this shit?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 21, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Wait, what, "part one"? Wtf is this shit?



Its the first half of the book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 21, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Its the first half of the book


I mean

I get that 

I'm expressing my frustration

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> I mean
> 
> I get that
> 
> I'm expressing my frustration


We've known it was a 2 parter for awhile now.

Also


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Subarashii (Aug 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Arrakis looks like a shithole. I wouldn't want to go there if I got orders to deploy. When I was in the Air Force, Djibouti was the country all of the soldiers named as the worst assignment. Arrakis is probably worse.





Skaddix said:


> Less Water and Giant Sand Worms seems fun...but what are you worried about Rukia you are in the Air Force not even in danger lol





Unicornsilovethem said:


> Of course it is a shit hole. It's a planet that is almost entirely desert. You can't go outside without wearing full-body suits that capture and recycle all the body's moisture.
> 
> It is the sole source of the most precious substance in the universe, and mined to the max by hostile occupants that are infamous for their cruelty.
> 
> ...


Clearly, y'all haven't read the books and it shows!
It's a free audiobook  if you're like me and want to read the book before seeing the movie.


I don't want to set my hopes too high, even with an actor in the movie he's trying to hype up so people will go see it calling it a "cinematic master piece" or whatever.  I bet he called Endgame the same thing.
The lower my expectations, the less disappointing the movie can be.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Aug 31, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Clearly, y'all haven't read the books and it shows!


???


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Skaddix (Sep 3, 2021)

U a Dune fan @Swarmy I figure u appreciate the Worms.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> U a Dune fan @Swarmy I figure u appreciate the Worms.


Actually I am not. Surprisingly I rarely like space opera, at least of such scale. I like my fictional universes smaller and more concentrated. Of course Dune is still an amazing and arguably crucial part of sci-fi history but it's not for me.

As for the worms there's the Graboids which are closer to my heart even if just a copy of the Sandworms but then again which giant worm monsters that came after Dune weren't?


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 3, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Actually I am not. Surprisingly I rarely like space opera, at least of such scale. I like my fictional universes smaller and more concentrated. Of course Dune is still an amazing and arguably crucial part of sci-fi history but it's not for me.
> 
> As for the worms there's the Graboids which are closer to my heart even if just a copy of the Sandworms but then again which giant worm monsters that came after Dune weren't?



Any interesting facts about Worms you wanna tell the Class.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Any interesting facts about Worms you wanna tell the Class.


Go to the Cafe right now actually.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2021)

I sure freaking hope P2 will happen. Going to watch the movie this weekend.


----------



## Amol (Sep 14, 2021)

Is this really that famous novel?
I almost know nothing about its story.
Maybe that is a good thing as I won't have very high expectations from the movie.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Sep 14, 2021)

Suckers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Suckers


Weird that it says Holland and not The Netherlands.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Suckers


How the hell is it being released so late in the US? Because of the simultaneous HBO+ release?


----------



## Lasker (Sep 15, 2021)

Just saw it. I need a Part 2 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Sep 16, 2021)

Just arrived from the movies, excellent movie, for the Dune fans it's a must you won't be disappointed but it will be enjoyable also for those who never read the book, for me it's a 8/10.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Saishin (Sep 16, 2021)

Amol said:


> Is this really that famous novel?
> I almost know nothing about its story.
> Maybe that is a good thing as I won't have very high expectations from the movie.


Well among the sci-fi readers it is very popular, Dune at least the first book (there are 6, not counting the others wrote by Herbert's son) is a milestone of the sci-fi genre, the fact that it had  movie adaptation in 1984 speaks for itself and without Dune Star Wars wouldn't exist,the story is not just action, it's more than that, very psychological and with a political/environmentalist messages so I understand if not everyone will like the Dune saga.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2021)

Saishin said:


> Just arrived from the movies, excellent movie, for the Dune fans it's a must you won't be disappointed but it will be enjoyable also for those who never read the book, for me it's a 8/10.


Unfortunately I was quite disappointed as a pretty huge fan of the books, but I seem to be in the minority, so that might be a good thing. Or a bad thing, depending on one's point of view.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 19, 2021)

God fucking damn it, I want to see the movie. I hate living in venezuela, lmfao.


----------



## RayanOO (Sep 21, 2021)

Good movie, the universe is nice and i will watch the second one. The story is quite classic but it's not really a problem. Only little downside : the fights with the shields are sometimes a mess.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2021)

RayanOO said:


> Only little downside : the fights with the shields are sometimes a mess.


You should watch the Lynch movie then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Suckers


Could be worse. At least I am not in Australia.


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 25, 2021)

8/10

Haven't read the books.
Good first movie, gets you hooked up for the second part. Atmosphere has Blade Runner 2049 vibes (it's a plus for me).

But it feels like characters were overlooked compared to the scenery. Even the main character is just there. We are told how he feels about this and that, etc. But I didn't really get close to any of the characters. When some turning points happen it feels like an exposition, rather than important emotional moment.


*Spoiler*: _minor spoilers_ 



I'm not a fan of any chosen one plot. But here it feels like a parody when everyone talks 'He is the one.' I guess in the books it's about how religion can brainwash people. I hope we get this in part 2. Also it would be a good plot twist if Paul is not the chosen one, but his brother/sister to be born or his future son/daughter is the one. 




The second part should be a real test, because you can't just skip characters for scenery every time.

Idk how good is Dune universe developed, but I would like to dive in it Mandalorian style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 25, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Dune_ 



To be fair the book is called Dune and the planet is a major character, so I would not be surprised if they spend a lot of time on the scenery.  Paul doesn't do a lot in the book initially either.  Focus is more on his parents.  Anyway can't wait to see this movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 27, 2021)

Glad we definitely seem to be getting that 2nd part.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 27, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Idk how good is Dune universe developed, but I would like to dive in it Mandalorian style.


The only way to come close to doing it justice, to be honest. They did a mini-series of the first three books, but I'd love to see GoT-budgeted series.


----------



## JFF (Sep 27, 2021)

I've seen it on the weekend and I can say for certain -- Its not worth the visit. Wait for disc release!

In short: While I love the works of Denis Villeneuve (see a masterpiece like Blade Runner 2049), this movie adaption was not worth his time or talent. While this Dune looks great -- If you have seen one of the older movies or even read the book you know what is going on in every scene and that makes the movie pointless (in my view).


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2021)

JFF said:


> even read the book you know what is going on in every scene and that makes the movie pointless (in my view)


Well I think that's why it's a good movie. Or would be an even better movie if he didn't mess with some details here and there....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> The only way to come close to doing it justice, to be honest. They did a mini-series of the first three books, but I'd love to see GoT-budgeted series.


a GoT budget series would ruin scifi for alot of people

Cant go back to puppy food after eating steak

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> a GoT budget series would ruin scifi for alot of people
> 
> Cant go back to puppy food after eating steak


Well it didn't ruin fantasy for people...
And I also think the Expanse is doing a pretty good job, though Dune would need a few more special effects.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2021)

JFF said:


> I've seen it on the weekend and I can say for certain -- Its not worth the visit. Wait for disc release!
> 
> In short: While I love the works of Denis Villeneuve (see a masterpiece like Blade Runner 2049), this movie adaption was not worth his time or talent. While this Dune looks great -- If you have seen one of the older movies or even read the book you know what is going on in every scene and that makes the movie pointless (in my view).


You're saying a movie adaptation is not worth watching because it's predictable to book readers? Name one movie adaptation that is not.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Undertaker (Oct 4, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Zhen Chan said:
> 
> 
> > a GoT budget series would ruin scifi for alot of people
> ...



IDK. We will see how The Wheel of Time will do. But I think it will be nowhere close to the first season of GoT.


----------



## Vagueness (Oct 10, 2021)

Saw it, liked it. But it ended too abruptly. It's pretty obvious they only adapted half of a book. It felt like i only watched half of a story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2021)

Just got my IMAX tickets. Excited to see it!



Vagueness said:


> Saw it, liked it. But it ended too abruptly. It's pretty obvious they only adapted half of a book. It felt like i only watched half of a story.


I hope the box office numbers entice them to adapt the rest of the book


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 11, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Saw it, liked it. But it ended too abruptly. It's pretty obvious they only adapted half of a book. It felt like i only watched half of a story.


The 1st book is pretty dense, it would be nigh impossible to adapt it to a movie. I’m excited to see it, it looks vaguely like the book but how prominent is the Chani/Paul love story?


blakstealth said:


> Just got my IMAX tickets. Excited to see it!
> 
> I hope the box office numbers entice them to adapt the rest of the book


Ooh imax is still around!?


----------



## Vagueness (Oct 11, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> The 1st book is pretty dense, it would be nigh impossible to adapt it to a movie.


Still it felt like a weird place to end imo. Felt like the story was just starting to pick up thd pace and then it just ends.



Subarashii said:


> it looks vaguely like the book but how prominent is the Chani/Paul love story?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Prominent and not prominent? 98% of chani scenes take place in paul's visions. She only actually shows up in person at like the very end of the movie. She's basically just this random girl he keeps dreaming about throughout the movie. I wouldn't really call it a love story. She doesn't even know him like that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 11, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Saw it, liked it. But it ended too abruptly. It's pretty obvious they only adapted half of a book. It felt like i only watched half of a story.


Yeah well it's because it's meant to be only half of the story. And that's of course a bit detrimental to the experience. When we got the whole story it'll be much better, I believe.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2021)

To be honest, I was underwhelmed by the story. I would rather see a sequel to Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 16, 2021)

Yasha said:


> To be honest, I was underwhelmed by the story. I would rather see a sequel to Blade Runner 2049.



Hmm is the story that far off the Book...Dune is a foundational novel in the genre after all. But that also means you have seen all of its influences in other stuff first...

Blade Runner 2049 Sequel will never happen. Actually quite frankly if u want even a small chance of it occuring you should hope Dune does Great so the director has more clout.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 20, 2021)

Yasha said:


> To be honest, I was underwhelmed by the story. I would rather see a sequel to Blade Runner 2049.





Skaddix said:


> Hmm is the story that far off the Book...Dune is a foundational novel in the genre after all. But that also means you have seen all of its influences in other stuff first...
> 
> Blade Runner 2049 Sequel will never happen. Actually quite frankly if u want even a small chance of it occuring you should hope Dune does Great so the director has more clout.


Well it's definitely picking up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 21, 2021)

Saw it tonight. Really enjoyed it. I haven't read the books, but now I want to instead of waiting to see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Saw it tonight. Really enjoyed it. I haven't read the books, but now I want to instead of waiting to see what happens.


Definitely do so. Though you might get disappointed by the second part then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2021)

I found it strange how they really lean into the political intrigue side of things, how the bad guys conspired to put the heroes at such a disadvantage... and then nothing really comes of it. The villains just decide to settle the situation through force, even though they could've presumably done it at any time.

Was the book like that too? Made the first half of the movie seem almost pointless.

I did think it was a good movie though. But I could tell that it was really struggling adapting the source. Some books just aren't really meant to be adapted into films.


----------



## OLK (Oct 22, 2021)

This will probably be unpopular here, but I'm watching it now and this movie is boring the shit out of me. Pretty at least, and the acting is good, but I just can't find a way to give a shit about these characters and the story. Maybe it'll get better in later movies. I'm 2 hours in and almost finished


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

Wait. This thing actually good? The poster felt very Maze Runnery.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2021)

Saw it tonight. It was enjoyable and set up for future movies.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. This thing actually good? The poster felt very Maze Runnery.


It's a very beautiful movie but don't expect a particularly brisk pace. It's very slow. That's not to say it's bad, but it feels more like a prologue to another movie than a movie of its own.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2021)

Velocity said:


> It's a very beautiful movie but don't expect a particularly brisk pace. It's very slow. That's not to say it's bad, but it feels more like a prologue to another movie than a movie of its own.



That sounds a lot like the first Maze Runner


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That sounds a lot like the first Maze Runner


Except nobody could act in the first Maze Runner. At least here the acting is rather good. I especially liked Rebecca Ferguson. One minute she's panicking like crazy, the next she's ordering people to cut their own throats while she's beating the crap out of their friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That sounds a lot like the first Maze Runner



See, I actually thought the first Maze Runner was the only decent movie in that trilogy, on accounts of feeling like its own movie.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2021)

Spoilers included


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. This thing actually good? The poster felt very Maze Runnery.


Dude. Stop comparing it to Maze Runner 
 


OLK said:


> This will probably be unpopular here, but I'm watching it now and this movie is boring the shit out of me. Pretty at least, and the acting is good, but I just can't find a way to give a shit about these characters and the story. Maybe it'll get better in later movies. I'm 2 hours in and almost finished


Many of the thoughts that give insights into the characters cannot be shown in the movie, which is probably why it's hard to connect with them. 



MartialHorror said:


> I found it strange how they really lean into the political intrigue side of things, how the bad guys conspired to put the heroes at such a disadvantage... and then nothing really comes of it. The villains just decide to settle the situation through force, even though they could've presumably done it at any time.
> 
> Was the book like that too? Made the first half of the movie seem almost pointless.
> 
> I did think it was a good movie though. But I could tell that it was really struggling adapting the source. Some books just aren't really meant to be adapted into films.


What do you mean though? The intrigue was about them getting wiped out by force.

And I agree these books would be better adapted as a series. I'd love if it was given the The Expanse/GoT treatment. But now that we got the movie, it'll probably be another 10-15 years till we get a series. If at all. I thought the mini-series was pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Dude. Stop comparing it to Maze Runner



I'll watch it and give my honest opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Oct 23, 2021)

Dropped it soon after I started. Too boring.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 23, 2021)

Just finished it.

I can see this world has a quite large scope. It really would have been impossible to fit the novel into one movie(I haven't read it).

So Emperor seems to be the main villain. He did quite the number on Paul's house. Though I guess it is all fault of that stupid Doctor. Why he thought that Villain House would keep their word is beyond me. He had higher chances of rescuing his wife by letting Paul's House win. Though from what I understood Paul's House would have lost even without treachery from Doctor. Villain House had help from Emperor after all.

So Paul is a chosen one. Maybe. He clearly sees a lot of things. I am confused by his visions though. He saw a vision of a guy teaching him the way of the desert when in reality he killed that guy in the duel. So his vision can't come true anymore. That's weird.

I am sad that Duncan died so early. I was hoping someone from Paul's House survives other than him and his mom. Paul would need some experienced General for the upcoming war. 

Overall good movie. I hope the sequel comes soon though I don't see it coming till 2023 considering the process even started yet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Dude. Stop comparing it to Maze Runner
> 
> 
> Many of the thoughts that give insights into the characters cannot be shown in the movie, which is probably why it's hard to connect with them.
> ...



Well... and if I missed something, please correct me...

So much time was spent on political maneuvering, like leaving behind old equipment, etc to screw the good guys over. But in the end, it amounts to the bad guys blackmailing a single person to lower the shields and then sending an army after them.

Like... why didn't they just do that earlier?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2021)

This felt like a very long movie. Maybe it's because it's been a while since I've seen a 2 and a half hour flick. I had no idea how it was gonna end. I enjoyed it, but there's a lot of process.


----------



## Amol (Oct 24, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Well... and if I missed something, please correct me...
> 
> So much time was spent on political maneuvering, like leaving behind old equipment, etc to screw the good guys over. But in the end, it amounts to the bad guys blackmailing a single person to lower the shields and then sending an army after them.
> 
> Like... *why didn't they just do that earlier?*


They probably didn't want to base their entire strategy on treachery of one man.

That is leaving too much for chance.

What if he had change of heart?
What if he was found before?

Villain side basically didn't want to take any chances and went all out to destroy hero side. They did everything in their power to sabotage hero side in every possible way.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Well... and if I missed something, please correct me...
> 
> So much time was spent on political maneuvering, like leaving behind old equipment, etc to screw the good guys over. But in the end, it amounts to the bad guys blackmailing a single person to lower the shields and then sending an army after them.
> 
> Like... why didn't they just do that earlier?





Amol said:


> They probably didn't want to base their entire strategy on treachery of one man.
> 
> That is leaving too much for chance.
> 
> ...


Well that and...ever heard of classical misdirection? If they hadn't tried anything at all the Atreides might have gotten even more careful (not that it would have done them much good tbh).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 24, 2021)

So can we say movie was profitable?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2021)

Amol said:


> So can we say movie was profitable?


Heck no. It'll probably need to hit half a billion for that to happen, but I don't think Warner Bros. cares as much about profit for this one. They're planning a lot of spinoffs for the franchise and they're presumably well aware that this movie is more of a prologue for what's to come anyway.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 24, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Well that and...ever heard of classical misdirection? If they hadn't tried anything at all the Atreides might have gotten even more careful (not that it would have done them much good tbh).



What I understood was that Atreides was the strongest house. They even mention how, even outnumbered, their troops are better. And they talk about their air and sea power. But they are sent to a hard to defend desert and left vulnerable as part of the intrigue. Otherwise they cannot be straight up destroyed. Plus it needs to be secret so other houses don't know so sending them to a backwater planet was important.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2021)

Amol said:


> They probably didn't want to base their entire strategy on treachery of one man.
> 
> That is leaving too much for chance.
> 
> ...





BlueDemon said:


> Well that and...ever heard of classical misdirection? If they hadn't tried anything at all the Atreides might have gotten even more careful (not that it would have done them much good tbh).



I mean, you're not wrong, but I think it's a little unsatisfying as a narrative device.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Oct 24, 2021)

I just saw it. Read the books a long time ago so I barely remembered it.  I liked the movie's scope and the somber tone compared to usual hollywood comedic, light-hearted tone.  

Also, it is a bit abmigious to what extent Paul is genuine chosen one or the result of someone else's machinations.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lasker (Oct 24, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Well... and if I missed something, please correct me...
> 
> So much time was spent on political maneuvering, like leaving behind old equipment, etc to screw the good guys over. But in the end, it amounts to the bad guys blackmailing a single person to lower the shields and then sending an army after them.
> 
> Like... why didn't they just do that earlier?


I think we can see it this way :

*Spoiler*: __ 



The old equipment and sabotage part was from the Harkonnen only. Maybe under Rabban's supervision only.
The destruction of the Atreides is the Emperor's plan first and foremost. Without the Emperor approval and support, I do not think that the Harkonnen would have attacked so directly. It is not clear since when the Baron is aware of the true goal of the Emperor though. Maybe from the beginning, and then the sabotages are indeed over the top.
They could not have attacked earlier as they needed to synchronize with the Sardaukar, the Emperor's elite troop.
We see the double objectives elsewhere : in the assassination attempt toward Paul, and then the BeneGesserit of the Emperor asks that no harm is done to Paul and Jessica.



So it does not seem too shocking to me.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 24, 2021)

I hope the film does well and gets a part 2. I am sick of superhero films or prequel/sequel/reboots of existing properties. I know there was an 80s Dune film but it doesn't count. I want to see something new with a big budget but the success of superhero films has made studios risk averse. Why bother with an original when you can churn out a guaranteed hit with another superhero. Dune is the first film in a while that might be able to breakthrough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Velocity (Oct 24, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> Also, it is a bit abmigious to what extent Paul is genuine chosen one or the result of someone else's machinations.


I think the implication was that he's being set up. The witches (for want of a better word) that his mother is one of clearly went ahead to Arrakis and planted the seeds of a religion long before Paul even arrived. That's why every time Paul did something, the Fremens were like "shit yo this is just like they said it'd be".

We know from the conversation Paul's mother had with the leader, I assume, of the witches that they've actually lined up a lot of potential candidates for the messianic figure they want to bring about. Paul is unique in that he can use the Voice, which I don't believe they ever intended to happen. She seemed quite angry that Paul's mother was teaching him how to use it, after all.

We don't really know yet what exactly the witches want from Paul or why they're doing any of this. What purpose is there in establishing a religion that'll almost certainly deify him? All we can say for sure is he had visions of a terrible future he doesn't want to pass, so if that's what their end goal is they might find Paul becomes their enemy rather than their tool.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I mean, you're not wrong, but I think it's a little unsatisfying as a narrative device.


Ok, I suppose that's a matter of taste.



Vagrant Tom said:


> What I understood was that Atreides was the strongest house. They even mention how, even outnumbered, their troops are better. And they talk about their air and sea power. But they are sent to a hard to defend desert and left vulnerable as part of the intrigue. Otherwise they cannot be straight up destroyed. Plus it needs to be secret so other houses don't know so sending them to a backwater planet was important.


I wouldn't say the strongest, but among the most (or maybe even the most) influential, which is why the Emperor went ahead with his plan. And yeah, sending them to Arrakis was definitely a way to weaken them before striking.

Box office looks good to me. And if it does well on HBO+ we're definitely getting Part II (and 1 or 2 sequels if we're lucky...).


----------



## Jagger (Oct 24, 2021)

Lord Melkor said:


> I just saw it. Read the books a long time ago so I barely remembered it.  I liked the movie's scope and the somber tone compared to usual hollywood comedic, light-hearted tone.
> 
> Also, it is a bit abmigious to what extent Paul is genuine chosen one or the result of someone else's machinations.


The point is (or at least, what I think it is) is there's no such thing as a genuine "chosen one". It's an artificial concept gulped down the masses' throat for the elites to further their interests. Herbert had a very cynical outlook on religion, political groups and any type of organized movement that centered itself around faith, belief, messiah-like figures, etcetera. 

But he IS the chosen one because he was genetically designed to be one.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2021)

Damn. i dont regret paying money for this
for a cheap person that says alot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lasker (Oct 26, 2021)

Oct. 20, 2023

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 26, 2021)

Awesome news!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2021)

This was just a solid movie. It really felt like they restrained themselves and didn't throw everything in there just to get trailer shots and make shit look cool. Beautifully shot, clear editing, great performances all around, and the soundtrack is really good. It feels like movies don't have scores this memorable on a first watch. I think the last time I saw a movie with one was probably Arrival.

Bold move on their part just being like "this movie is too long, fuck it, let's make half.



Vagrant Tom said:


> I hope the film does well and gets a part 2. I am sick of superhero films or prequel/sequel/reboots of existing properties. I know there was an 80s Dune film but it doesn't count. I want to see something new with a big budget but the success of superhero films has made studios risk averse. Why bother with an original when you can churn out a guaranteed hit with another superhero. Dune is the first film in a while that might be able to breakthrough.


_"I'm sick of the thing this is exactly."_

If people went to see original movies, they'd make more. If people stopped seeing sequels and reboots they'd stop making them.

If you don't like them, don't watch them.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2021)

Lasker said:


> Oct. 20, 2023


Just saw it this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 29, 2021)

Loved it.

But I'm gonna be calling this movie "Rogue Two". I knew what was coming the second I saw the poster, and sure enough everything looks and feels like Rogue One – A Star Wars Story. But that's OK, since much of Star Wars is ripped off from Dune anyway, so they're kind of just taking it back.

Edit:

I understand that contemporary nations are probably meaningless in 10,000 AD (like how the kingdoms of Kush and Sheba are meaningless today), but is the name "Harkonnen" supposed to be Finnish?  Since they cast a Nordic actor as the Baron?

In that case, well played Finland. Nobody saw you coming, but in the end you rule the galaxy after America and Russia have joined the pharaohs.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 29, 2021)

Unicornsilovethem said:


> Of course it is a shit hole. It's a planet that is almost entirely desert. You can't go outside without wearing full-body suits that capture and recycle all the body's moisture.
> 
> It is the sole source of the most precious substance in the universe, and mined to the max by hostile occupants that are infamous for their cruelty.
> 
> ...



It's also an obvious allegory for the Arabian Peninsula, down to locals dressing in niqab, speaking a language that sounds like Arabic, and reading some book that I'm certain is not the Quran.


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Loved it.
> 
> But I'm gonna be calling this movie "Rogue Two". I knew what was coming the second I saw the poster, and sure enough everything looks and feels like Rogue One – A Star Wars Story. But that's OK, *since much of Star Wars is ripped off from Dune anyway, so they're kind of just taking it back.*


Really?
I didn't know that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 29, 2021)

Amol said:


> Really?
> I didn't know that.



Like half of the first Star Wars movie takes place on a desert planet.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 29, 2021)

Has there been any mention of a longer directors cut/extended version for this?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> Has there been any mention of a longer directors cut/extended version for this?


I recall Jason Momoa asking for one but Villeneuve said no.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 29, 2021)

Enjoyed it a lot. I'm going to go and submerge myself in oil now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 29, 2021)

Velocity said:


> I recall Jason Momoa asking for one but Villeneuve said no.



That is a shame. I've been people say it's too long, too slow etc., but I'm on the other side of the fence as far as this movie goes. I felt it was way too fast-paced and moving way too fast for its own good, and it felt like an insane amount of dialogue had been cut out.

But I have no knowledge of the source material or anything, and I can't say anything about how close it is to the source. So it might be exactly how it is in the books, but to me it felt like they had a 250 page script and cut it down to 150 or so. This was just my thoughts after I finished it.

But I liked it and am looking forward to part 2. Should be good.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2021)

Amol said:


> Really?
> I didn't know that.


jedi mind trick
genes gesperet (that women cult thingy) basically Jedi

sand worm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2021)

Personally I found the movie underwhelming but I want Villenueve to succeed so I am glad the reviews are mostly more positive than I would give. It's a mixed feelings lol. I guess I am just pissed Blade Runner 2049 didn't get the box office it deserves.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 30, 2021)

for me it does feels dragged out. i know it is a book, adapting such huge book is very hard


*Spoiler*: __ 




imo if they go more mainstream story telling route, it can be 2 movies, 1st movie end just after the attack (or the poison room)

2nd movie end at where it is now

this 2 climax do make somepeople feels weirded out. because most casual only adapted into 1 climax story telling


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 30, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> It's also an obvious allegory for the Arabian Peninsula, down to locals dressing in niqab, speaking a language that sounds like Arabic, and reading some book that I'm certain is not the Quran.


Well yeah. You did catch the part about it being the best only source of oil the substance that makes interstellar travel possible?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cichy (Oct 30, 2021)

Saw it recently. Some parts of the movie draw, but overall I liked it a lot. It was able to lay the fundaments of worldbuilding in a way that it made me want to learn more, but at the same time it was clear enough with it's delivery. And this is coming from someone who is new to Dune. I'm definitely planing to see part 2 when it comes out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Oct 30, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I understand that contemporary nations are probably meaningless in 10,000 AD (like how the kingdoms of Kush and Sheba are meaningless today), but is the name "Harkonnen" supposed to be Finnish?  Since they cast a Nordic actor as the Baron?


It's taken directly from the Finnish name Härkönen. Apparently Frank Herbert just saw it in a phone book and liked it. No deeper meaning behind it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 31, 2021)

When do you think denis will stop at?

1. When paul ascends to the throne? Unlikely for me, they already sent teasers on uncontrolled fremen jihad 
2. When paul decides to die? My most likely pick. Gonna need a recast i think
3. During any of paul's successor's reign? The main question is which. You have one reigning for 1000+ years.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 2, 2021)

He must have a huge bathtub.


----------



## Gianfi (Nov 2, 2021)

Amol said:


> Really?
> I didn't know that.


Yeah l, the first SW movie was inspired by the original Dune.

Tbh I watched it last night and found it a bit boring, but yeah it’s a good film

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 2, 2021)

Amol said:


> Though I guess it is all fault of that stupid Doctor. Why he thought that Villain House would keep their word is beyond me.


He likely knew that his wife was already dead according to the books, he just wanted to be absolutely sure I guess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 2, 2021)

Kagutsutchi said:


> He likely knew that his wife was already dead according to the books, he just wanted to be absolutely sure I guess


My Headcannon is his wife is that weird spider phallus pet the Baron has.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 2, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Loved it.
> 
> But I'm gonna be calling this movie "Rogue Two". I knew what was coming the second I saw the poster, and sure enough everything looks and feels like Rogue One – A Star Wars Story. But that's OK, since much of Star Wars is ripped off from Dune anyway, so they're kind of just taking it back.


 
How can you even compare it to Rogue One? It has literally none of the fucking themes. Your second sentence is definitely true, but it's more comparable to the main story than Rogue One.



Amol said:


> Really?
> I didn't know that.


Yeah, Lucas got hugely influenced by Dune. As a Dune fan I'm just a itsy bitsy teeny weenie salty SW got so big while Dune....well, didn't.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 3, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> But that's OK, since much of Star Wars is ripped off from Dune anyway, so they're kind of just taking it back.





BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, Lucas got hugely influenced by Dune. As a Dune fan I'm just a itsy bitsy teeny weenie salty SW got so big while Dune....well, didn't.


Hold on. So, that line 'I don't like sand. It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere' is some kind of self irony or meta joke by Lucas?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brian (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm glad I saw this on the biggest imax screen I can find, it was a great experience as the first movie I saw after the lockdowns. 

The only issues I had was that it ended abruptly, Caladan felt more barren than Arrakis, doctor spy thing was weak. Also how come no one wore goggles in the sand  ....overall solid 8/10



Delta Shell said:


> Enjoyed it a lot. I'm going to go and submerge myself in oil now.



My mind went straight to coffee especially after that spit brew scene


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Hold on. So, that line 'I don't like sand. It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere' is some kind of self irony or meta joke by Lucas?!


I'd have to google that to be honest but it wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Sieves (Nov 11, 2021)

Dune is immersive so that’s why the pacing and the movie only being half a movie doesn’t bother me much.

is it me or is

Leto giving off Ned Stark (or maybe it would be the other way around since Dune was first) vibes in this movie? I was sad when he died. Good man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schneider (Nov 12, 2021)

Sieves said:


> Dune is immersive so that’s why the pacing and the movie only being half a movie doesn’t bother me much.


in my case since its brilliantly immersive i didn't feel the duration of the film and it being half actually felt like a film being cut halfway

got into fits when it ended and went on a wiki binge to calm down


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 12, 2021)

Sieves said:


> Dune is immersive so that’s why the pacing and the movie only being half a movie doesn’t bother me much.
> 
> is it me or is
> 
> Leto giving off Ned Stark (or maybe it would be the other way around since Dune was first) vibes in this movie? I was sad when he died. Good man.


No. Leto knew shit was going to go down but was blindsided because it went down too fast.

Ned actually dug his own fucking grave because of principles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sieves (Nov 12, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> No. Leto knew shit was going to go down but was blindsided because it went down too fast.
> 
> Ned actually dug his own fucking grave because of principles.


They're both quite principled, honorable, and were unavoidably drawn political scheming, but I would agree that Ned helped dig his own hole while Leto got pushed into one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 13, 2021)

I fell asleep in middle of the movie. Never seen anything as energy draining as this. Do they get to the planet or not ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2021)

J★J♥ said:


> I fell asleep in middle of the movie. Never seen anything as energy draining as this. Do they get to the planet or not ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 23, 2021)

Great movie.
Though it felt more like a long prologue than a Part 1 to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2021)

Just passed Black Widow on the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 18, 2021)

Schneider said:


> When do you think denis will stop at?
> 
> 1. When paul ascends to the throne? Unlikely for me, they already sent teasers on uncontrolled fremen jihad
> 2. When paul decides to die? My most likely pick. Gonna need a recast i think
> 3. During any of paul's successor's reign? The main question is which. You have one reigning for 1000+ years.



Hopefully when reincarnated gender swapped Duncan Idaho has sex with a giant worm God.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 19, 2021)

(Google it that shit happened lol)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2021)

The home release won't have IMAX scenes. rip


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally watched it. This  type of sci-fi isn't really something I would claim to have an affinity for. But I respect how well made and beautiful this movie was .

Will watch the 2nd part most likely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 23, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Finally watched it. This  type of sci-fi isn't really something I would claim to have an affinity for. But I respect how well made and beautiful this movie was .
> 
> Will watch the 2nd part most likely.


You gotta see it in theaters, man. The small screen is only for rewatching


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> You gotta see it in theaters, man. The small screen is only for rewatching


You could be right about that. I'll try the theaters for part 2.


----------

